# I keep breaking belts!!



## m5james (Nov 1, 2005)

I switched out the main serpentine belt due to slipping noises in the morning when it was cold....it was getting really embarrasing. I installed the Goodyear belt about 2 months ago, and for some reason the last few ribs of the belt seperated while driving down I-405N with my 3 kids, gf, and puppy in the car. Thank fully it happened where there is a turn-out road for the cops to sit that was shadowed by trees, so we played frisbee and waited for a friend to bring me a new belt. 

I was back on the road within 2 hours after the call to starting the car and all was good....until lastnight!! It broke again while leaving a stoplight, but this time it split down the middle before it came off. The only thing I can thing is that I overtightened the automatic tension the first time and the second time really overtightened it since my buddy pushed the crescent wrench while I tightened the 3 bolts on the tensioner. After getting help installing for the 3rd time, I tightened the tensioner more loosely, but unfortunately it was too loose to the point where the lights dimmed, ABS and DSC lights came on also  I retightened the tensioner again, but the battery had already died from running with the belt slipping and not charging the battery:mad Thankfully a passer-by stopped and gave me a jumpstart since my buddy had already left while I was picking up tools.

Is there such a thing as over clocking the tensioner? I would think not since it is spring loaded, so won't it just adjust the belt tension on it's own, I mean isn't that the point of it? Should I maybe be clockin the tensioner with a torque wrench to a certain point, I don't want it to break on me for the 3rd time here :help


----------



## n pinson (Feb 24, 2006)

I hope this helps....i have the V12 750il so my belts are diff but i have never had this problem either.

http://www.bimmerboard.com/forums/posts/119957

I dont even know if this is the proper DIY for your belt but best of luck getting it fixed :thumbup:


----------



## m5james (Nov 1, 2005)

Not gonna believe this, but ends up my power steering pump had no bolt holding it on in the back, the top one sheared off, and the bottom one was loose so the pulleys were'nt in straight lines with each other. Got new bolts from Loews, cleaned the underside of the engine oil/fluids, and then the alternator finally threw in the towel  Another $200 bites the dust!


----------

